# First Handgun



## Bigjoedo (Mar 17, 2008)

Hello,


Just bought my first handgun today. It felt most comfortable in my hand. I bought a Sccy CPX-1. Fired well, sites were good. So far I'm happy.

Joe


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Congrats on the purchase! Buying the first one feels good, and it feels even better buying the second, third......Got any pictures?

-Jeff-


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

That frist one is always special. Good luck with it. :smt023


----------

